
Ask HN: Recommended study tools and aids? - Alexx
It has been over 10 years since I last studied, and I&#x27;m returning to studying part time this year, so things have moved on a bit! I will be studying towards a degree, part time over the next few years.<p>Does anyone have any recommended tools or aids? (Primarily software based, but also interested in any real-world tips)<p>From learning aids &amp; methods, right through to time management, self testing, and collecting &amp; annotating material - I am interested in any resources or programmes people have found have helped them as a student.<p>My background the last 10 years is as a developer, and I primarily use OSX, but interested all suggestions.<p>Many Thanks.
======
sasvari
I can recommend Cal Newport's blog _Study Hacks_ [0] and book _Deep Work_ [1].

[0] [http://calnewport.com/blog/](http://calnewport.com/blog/)

[1] [http://calnewport.com/books/deep-work/](http://calnewport.com/books/deep-
work/)

------
michaelwww
Learning Management Systems (LMS) like Moodle and it's enterprise derivative
Totaro are free and open source tools that are quite popular if you want to
design your own study course complete with quizzes and other widgets.

